# ext4, ntfs,exfat,fat32  for microsd card what should i use ?



## deutsh (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi my wonder is "can i use ext4 format for my SanDisk 64GB sdxc class 10 ?"to make it as a storage memory for miusc , images and videos. Or should i use the ntfs or exfat or fat32.
With thanks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rkk253755 (Jan 28, 2014)

*hi*



deutsh said:


> Hi my wonder is "can i use ext4 format for my SanDisk 64GB sdxc class 10 ?"to make it as a storage memory for miusc , images and videos. Or should i use the ntfs or exfat or fat32.
> With thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi,

Fat32 is universal partition for your music, ,video etc....
ext3 ext4 are used for android/unix/linux application storage...
be careful while partitioning you SD card...
read it before executing partiotion....
""forums.androidcentral.com/general-help-how/85809-tutorial-everything-you-wanted-know-about-app2sd-ext3-ext4-partitions.html[/url]"

-rkk


----------



## deutsh (Jan 28, 2014)

rkk253755 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Fat32 is universal partition for your music, ,video etc....
> ext3 ext4 are used for android/unix/linux application storage...
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying.
I don't want to partition the memory card i just want to format it as the best storage file system .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rkk253755 (Jan 28, 2014)

*hi*



deutsh said:


> Thanks for replying.
> I don't want to partition the memory card i just want to format it as the best storage file system .
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



hi,

ok then use FAT32 is good enough for you...

-rkk


----------



## SaschaBr (Jan 28, 2014)

But think about the max. filesize with FAT32 (4 Gigabyte). If you don't want to use so large files, I would prefer FAT32 in all cases.


----------



## deutsh (Jan 28, 2014)

Good... But the question is : the ext4 working as fat32 as storage for files 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SaschaBr (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the best way is to try it, but I have read somewhere that _ext_ should go, depending upon the android-version.

Accesing files via USB (in the phone) shouldn't be the Problem, but accesing via cardreader directly on windows did not (or rather not without special ext-drivers for windows).


----------



## juyer (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, I think ext3 is the best option if you are going to have media files which are bigger that 4GBytes...


----------



## deutsh (Jan 28, 2014)

well... The other question is :what is the best for non-damage of microsd ?
I mean the card will minimize the ability to get a damage. What the file system type is best.? 
Whith thanks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## juyer (Jan 29, 2014)

hmmm, file system organization cannot damage your card, it is only a logic 1 or 0 on the electronics cells. 
Maybe there is a difference between frequency of read/write operation. The more the bigger chance to damage a card... of course after a long, looooong time. I would recommend using ext3 as it's more scalable and stable than FAT32.

FAT32: File Allocation Table, 32-bit
 Introduced: August 1996 (Windows 95 OSR2)
 Directory contents: Table
 File allocation: Linked list
 Bad blocks: Cluster tagging
 Maximum number of files: 268,435,437
 Maximum file size: 4GB
 Filenames: 8.3 or 255 characters, ASCII except for "'*/:<>?\|
 Attributes: Read-only, hidden, system. volume label, subdir, archive

Ext3: Third extended file system
 Introduced: November 2001 (Linux 2.4.15)
 Directory contents: Table, tree
 File allocation: Bitmap, table
 Bad blocks: Table
 Maximum number of files: number of bytes in volume/2^13.
 Maximum file size: 16GB (1KB block) to 2TB (4KB block)
 Filenames: 255 bytes long, all bytes except \0 and /.
 Attributes: no access time logging, append-only, synchronous write, no-dump, h-tree, immutable, journal, secure-delete, top, allow-undelete.
 Journal: metadata and file contents


----------



## ljwobker (Jan 29, 2014)

There is no "best" filesystem, they are all optimized, to some extent, for different things.

Without lots more info, fat32 is relatively efficient and has far and away the best compatibility.  For most users the compatibility makes it the winner.


----------



## deutsh (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi... I try the ntfs but.... But its incompatible with android.... So sad 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SaschaBr (Jan 31, 2014)

NTFS is an windows-filesystem, and is only write- and readable on windows. Yes. linux can read it, but needs secial drivers for that and isn't realy fast. It is the worst filesystem for android or linux.

Use fat32 and ready!
Its fast, its compatible, and can be used in/ with most devices. The only disadvantage for you will be the filesize-maximum (4 GB).


----------



## deutsh (Jan 31, 2014)

SaschaBr said:


> NTFS is an windows-filesystem, and is only write- and readable on windows. Yes. linux can read it, but needs secial drivers for that and isn't realy fast. It is the worst filesystem for android or linux.
> 
> Use fat32 and ready!
> Its fast, its compatible, and can be used in/ with most devices. The only disadvantage for you will be the filesize-maximum (4 GB).

Click to collapse



O.K. I'll take your advice but I have a little question "how could I protect the micro sdcard from damage ?  I suffered from a damge of micro  sdcard several times. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SaschaBr (Jan 31, 2014)

Until now I never had an damaged sd-card. And if it will happen, I have an backup of my important data. So I simply will buy a new one and play back this backup. Nothing is forever. 

EDIT:
Ok, this 64 GB-SD-Cards are not realy cheap, but under normal conditions it won't faile for a long time, whatever filesystem you will use.


----------



## deutsh (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for everyone ....indeed 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shailesh406 (Sep 7, 2015)

rkk253755 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Fat32 is universal partition for your music, ,video etc....
> ext3 ext4 are used for android/unix/linux application storage...
> ...

Click to collapse



hey buddy,

can u tell me i going to partition of memory card for music nd video i'll use FAT32 but second partition what should i do..ext3 or ext4 i ma using motorola g3 stock android is supported ext4 partition on android 5.1.1 or not cz plz tell me .

thanks in advance


----------



## bertschwert (Sep 7, 2015)

shailesh406 said:


> hey buddy,
> 
> can u tell me i going to partition of memory card for music nd video i'll use FAT32 but second partition what should i do..ext3 or ext4 i ma using motorola g3 stock android is supported ext4 partition on android 5.1.1 or not cz plz tell me .
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Android supports Ext4 so I'd rather use Ext4 than Ext3


----------



## RAM LILA (Sep 7, 2015)

you can format it by Fat32


----------



## ivrahim (Jul 22, 2017)

*sharing and expecting to learn *

Hi all,

I am wondering about the partitioning of my new external memory card manufactured by Samsung Electronics.
The very same manufacturer initially develop F2FS, the Flash Friendly File System for the Linux Kernel.

F2FS was expected to be the fastest F.S. for solid-state disks, eMMCs, and SD cards. 
Initial tests confirmed it. Nevertheless posterior tests reveal that ext4 beats F2FS (...).

My guessing is that not enough research/test have been done in the matter.

Im going to set the following layout in order to test the speed for each partition: 
 1._  34,7G EXT4   -> pictures, movies, backups, etc... AND/OR moved: APPs by hard/sym links; DATA by folder mount
 2._ 65,0G FAT32 -> pictures, movies, backups, etc...
 3._  19,5G F2FS    -> moved APPs by hard/sym links; moved DATA by folder mount

Depending on the results (specific for my phone and configuration) included in the reports from Antutu, A1SDBenmarch (possibly others too), I will most likely either:
  1._ format whole microSD as F2FS   ->  roms,apps,data,pics,movies,etc; access using the phone (adb, usb, wifi)
  2._ format whole microSD as EXT4 ->  roms,apps,data,pics,movies,etc; access using any type of linux and many others
  3._ format 32G  as F2FS -> apps;   format 64G as EXT4 -> roms,data,backups,movies;   format 32G as FAT32 (any file smaller than 4G I want to be directly accessed from any device through any card reader using any OS)*
* I won't use fat32 as ext4 read/writes speeds are bit faster and i dont need to access the sd using any device

My goal is to format the external microSD card as F2FS and internal storage. F2FS is not only supposed to be better in performance but also it is supposed to expand it's lifespam 

Note: Regarding partitioning the microSD in the computer, only linux will allow resizing F2FS filesystems;  windows software doesnt recognize it yet, therefore it treats the partition as unformatted, neveertheless it's possible to move it.
Note2: there are programs that allow the user to mount linux partitions and read/write data on them.

Phone: Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005, rooted, resurrection remix 5.6 (current,next5.8)
Card:     Samsung EVO Plus 128Gb microSDXC UHS-I Class 10 U3 Card
ROM:    Resurrection Remix v5.6 (Marshmallow)**
S.Soft:   Apps2SDpro: Linked -hardlinks/symlinks- apps to F2FS partition on ext.SD. App data (TuneIn Radio recordings) moved -foldermount- to F2FS partition on ext.SD.


** I am currently designing the multiROM layout which will probably include the current ROM, plus Resurrection Remix v5.8 (Nougat) kali and some others

cheers


----------

